# Rotel RSP-1580 released anyway in Australia?



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.avhub.com.au/index.php/News/Hi-Fi/rotel-rsp1580-surround-preamplifier-processor.html

Very strange things here. This big processor was shown 2 years ago, but was postponed ever since. Earlier this year, news came that it was aborted. And now it's released anyway in Australia? Paging you Aussie folks to find out if this is true or false? 

Here's the info sheet they gave earlier:

View attachment RSP-1580_infosheet.pdf


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since HDMI became the standard, a number of SSP's have made it all the way to being introduced only never to see the light of day. HDMI really makes it far more difficult for Manufacturers without huge R&D Facilities to get them right in respect to Handshaking and stability in general. This happened with Outlaw Audio and several others. It appears the 1580 has not been released in the States as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jsbmad (Nov 17, 2011)

just received mine to replace my 1080

only just wired up and quick test to see if working ok, so far all good with 15mt hdmi cable


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

jsbmad said:


> just received mine to replace my 1080
> 
> only just wired up and quick test to see if working ok, so far all good with 15mt hdmi cable


We will need a full report from you on this thing, the setup etc... It's now almost weekend down under, so let's say by Sunday evening?


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

jsbmad said:


> just received mine to replace my 1080
> 
> only just wired up and quick test to see if working ok, so far all good with 15mt hdmi cable


Hey man,

We are still waiting for your review?

http://www.internationaldynamics.com.au/uploaded/RO461_RSP1580_ConnectedHome_Dec_11.pdf


In the mean time, the UK distributor (AKA B&W) is promising a RSP-1582 successor for EU by sept-okt 2012


----------

